# Futuro inmediato = ¿pasado en catalán?



## Gamen

Hola. 
Fa poc que vaig començar a estudiar català i em crida l'atenció que el futur immediat (perífrasi anar + infinitiu) en totes les llengües s'usi amb veritable valor de futur i en català equivalgui al passat (pretèrit indefinit) Què lògica té això? 

No hi ha futur immediat en català? ¿Només futur simple"? 
Llavors "Yo voy a ir" (i "yo iré") s'han de traduir tots dos com "jo aniré"? 

En segon lloc, si s'utilitza el anar + infinitiu com pretèrit indefinit, quin valor té el pretèrit indefinit pròpiament dit? (aní, anares, anà, anàrem, anàreu, anaren) Es fa servir també? 
Jo aní = Jo vaig anar?


Moltes gràcies per endavant per la vostra ajuda.


----------



## merquiades

Hola. Hi ha una diferència entre "vaig a nedar" (voy a nadar) i "vaig nedar" (nadé).  Es pot fer servir també "nedí" (nadé).  Es una qüestió de dialectes.  En dialecte oriental oralment es diu gairebé sempre "vaig nedar" (nadé) però s'escriu més sovint (nedí).  En una conversació si es diu "vaig nedar" és més formal.  En canvi, en el dialecte occidental es fa servir "nedí" també en la conversació i és normal i corrent. 

També convé saber que de vegades la conjugació de "anar" és different quan es fa servir per al passat perifràstic: vaig, vares, va, vàrem (vam), vàreu, varen + nedar.  Però les formes amb "r" no són obligatoris.  La conjugació normal del verb "anar" quan no és tracta del passat perifràstic és:  vaig, vas, va, anem, aneu, van.


----------



## ACQM

També pots utilitzar el present com a futur immediat: "Vinc de seguida".

Sobre l'origen del pretèrit perifràstic trobarás algún fil en aquest fòrum, però cap resposta contundent.


----------



## Rintoul

merquiades said:


> Hola. Hi ha una diferència entre "vaig a nedar" (voy a nadar) i "vaig nedar" (nadé).  Es pot fer servir també "nedí" (nadé).  Es una qüestió de dialectes.  En dialecte oriental oralment es diu gairebé sempre "vaig nedar" (nadé) però s'escriu més sovint (nedí).  En una conversació si es diu "vaig nedar" és més formal.  En canvi, en el dialecte occidental es fa servir "nedí" també en la conversació i és normal i corrent.
> 
> També convé saber que de vegades la conjugació de "anar" és different quan es fa servir per al passat perifràstic: vaig, vares, va, vàrem (vam), vàreu, varen + nedar.  Però les formes amb "r" no són obligatoris.  La conjugació normal del verb "anar" quan no és tracta del passat perifràstic és:  vaig, vas, va, anem, aneu, van.



Ho sento però com a "oriental" no puc estar del tot d'acord amb el què dius. 

Oralment tothom diu "vaig nedar", però és que també per escrit és gairebé la forma exclusiva. Quanta gent entèn "nedí"? Doncs no ho sé, però de ben segur que un percentatge ínfim. Amb altres verbs potser hi ha més tradició (sortí, vingueren,etc...) però en general el preterit indefinit apareix per escrit en contextos molt formals o literaris. La tendencia en l'escriptura moderna diría que és a bandejar-lo.


----------



## Elessar

Si t'interessa la lògica o l'origen del passat perifràstic, potser t'ajudarà llegir este article.

Quant al passat simple (o pretèrit perfet simple), com ja s'ha dit, en uns dialectes preval més el passat simple i en uns altres el perifràstic. El significat és el mateix. En les comarques de l'Horta i de la Ribera (València) i encara més allà, la presència del del passat simple és molt important, i trobe que en l'illa de Mallorca també, si bé no en totes les persones.


----------



## Gamen

Gràcies per les aportacions de tots. També pels enllaços que em serviran molt i que els vaig a llegir i analitzar en profunditat després amb més de temps.
Llavors jo tenia un error de concepte o d'estructura. El pretèrit perisfrásico no és el mateix futur perisfrástico com jo pensava. Aquest últim es construeix amb la preposició "a", mentre que el pretèrit indefinit no. Hi havia una diferència que jo no havia notat. 
De manera que les formes verbals són: 
Jo vaig a anar al teatre el diumenge. (futur)
Jo vaig anar al teatre el diumenge. (pretèrit indefinit)

Pel que fa al pretèrit indefinit, entenc que ja gairebé no s'usa, excepte en textos escrits i en referència a temps molt remots com passa en francès i en italià. És correcta aquesta afirmació?

Més pel altres van dir, el pretèrit indefinit s'usa més en unes regions de parla catalanes que en altres. Però, en térmimos generals entenc que tendeix a desaparèixer oa ser gairebé totalment reemplaçat pel perisfrástico tant en la parla oral com escrita. ¿Opineu que és així?

Sentin amb la llibertat de corregir el meu català quan trobin errors. Encara no ho domino i em valc d'un traductor per assegurar-me que escric correctament.


----------



## Rintoul

Gamen said:


> Gràcies per les aportacions de tots. També pels enllaços que em serviran molt i que els vaig a llegir i analitzar en profunditat després amb més de temps.
> Llavors jo tenia un error de concepte o d'estructura. El pretèrit perisfrásico no és el mateix futur perisfrástico com jo pensava. Aquest últim es construeix amb la preposició "a", mentre que el pretèrit indefinit no. Hi havia una diferència que jo no havia notat.
> De manera que les formes verbals són:
> Jo vaig a anar al teatre el diumenge. (futur)
> Jo vaig anar al teatre el diumenge. (pretèrit indefinit)
> 
> Pel que fa al pretèrit indefinit, entenc que ja gairebé no s'usa, excepte en textos escrits i en referència a temps molt remots com passa en francès i en italià. És correcta aquesta afirmació?
> 
> Més pel altres van dir, el pretèrit indefinit s'usa més en unes regions de parla catalanes que en altres. Però, en térmimos generals entenc que tendeix a desaparèixer oa ser gairebé totalment reemplaçat pel perisfrástico tant en la parla oral com escrita. ¿Opineu que és així?
> 
> Sentin amb la llibertat de corregir el meu català quan trobin errors. Encara no ho domino i em valc d'un traductor per assegurar-me que escric correctament.


----------



## Rintoul

Almenys en el català oriental "Vaig a anar al teatre el proper diumenge " no és correcte (i sona fatal!). Diem "Aniré al teatre el proper diumenge"

En canvi diem "ara me'n vaig a dinar". Sens dubte que algú t'ho explicarà millor però crec que la diferència és que en el segon cas "ara me'n vaig a dinar" hi ha un doble factor de proximitat en el temps i de desplaçament físic. Si ja estic assegut a taula i algú em telefona, li diré "ara dinaré".

Un altre contraexemple: si parlem de projectes com ara "voy a descansar mucho durante las vacaciones" ho fem així: "Descansaré molt durant les vacances"

Insisteixo, algú et podrà explicar els fonaments gramaticals de tot això, jo només et faig aportacions com a mer parlant.

Gràcies en qualsevol cas per fer l'esforç d'aprendre el nostre idioma


----------



## Elxenc

Gamen said:


> Gràcies per les aportacions de tots. També pels enllaços que em serviran molt i que els vaig a llegir i analitzar en profunditat després amb més de temps.
> Llavors jo tenia un error de concepte o d'estructura. El pretèrit perisfrásico perifràstic no és el mateix futur perisfrástico com jo pensava. Aquest últim es construeix amb la preposició "a", mentre que el pretèrit indefinit no. Hi havia una diferència que jo no havia notat.
> De manera que les formes verbals són:
> *A) Jo vaig a anar al teatre el diumenge. (futur)*
> Jo vaig anar al teatre el diumenge. (pretèrit indefinit)
> 
> *B) *Pel que fa al pretèrit indefinit, entenc que ja gairebé no s'usa, excepte en textos escrits i en referència a temps molt remots com passa en francès i en italià. És correcta aquesta afirmació?
> 
> *Més pel altres van dir,*  ?? el pretèrit indefinit s'usa més en unes regions de parla catalanes que en altres. Però, en térmimos_ termes _generals entenc que tendeix a desaparèixer o a ser gairebé totalment reemplaçat pel perisfrástico _perifràstic_ tant en/a la parla oral com en/a l'escrita. ¿Opineu que *n'*és així?
> 
> SentinSentiu-vos (en aquest ús jo no usaria el verb sentir, com fa el castellà) amb la llibertat  de corregir (US done/dono la llibertat/Us demano, si us plau/per favor que en corregiu, el meu català) el meu català quan trobin[/S]trobeu errors. Encara no ho/el domino i em valc d'un traductor per assegurar-me que escric correctament.




hola i bon dia (encara no és vespre):

Ara passe de fer-te algunes puntualitzacions des del meu punt de vista de parlant.  
Tu escrius:
*A) Jo vaig a anar al teatre el diumenge. (futur)* Aquesta forma de futur no s'utilitza com en castellà (que també es incorrecta quan no es tracta  un futur molt però que molt immediat. Per la pressió diària del bilingüisme forçat amb el castellà es va imposant erròniament, també en catlà. En aquest cas: A  "Vaig a anar"; existeixen dues as juntes que, en la llengua oral, una d'elles quedaria suprimida passant de futur a passat  vaig aanar= vaig anar, creant confusió. Allò més correcte i més genuí seria : el diumenge (dintre de dos o tres dies)* aniré* al teatre. Perquè no aniràs al teatre aquest vespre

*B)* *Pel que fa al pretèrit  indefinit, entenc que ja gairebé no s'usa, excepte en textos escrits i  en referència a temps molt remots* com passa en francès i en italià.  Granpart dels valencians encara mantenim l'ús del indefinit simple bastant viu, a les comarques del sud de Tarragona, també; a les comarques aragoneses, l'anomenada Franja, també hi és ben viu i crec que a les Balears hi ha zones on encara es viu, però no ho sé cert, açò darrer. He de reconèixer que les noves generacions valencianes quasi no el saben usar. Es dona una alternància d'ús, inclús en les converses, desaconsellat pels gramàtics, però existent . El simple s'utilitza en/a tot el domini del català en textos literaris amb certa preferència sobre el compost, però va a elecció de l'escriptor.

No vull allargar-me.

Salutacions.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Gamen said:


> Gràcies per les aportacions de tots. També pels enllaços que em serviran molt i que els vaig a llegir i analitzar en profunditat després amb més de temps.
> Llavors jo tenia un error de concepte o d'estructura. El pretèrit perisfrásico no és el mateix futur perisfrástico com jo pensava. Aquest últim es construeix amb la preposició "a", mentre que el pretèrit indefinit no. Hi havia una diferència que jo no havia notat.
> De manera que les formes verbals són:
> Jo vaig a anar al teatre el diumenge. (futur)
> Jo vaig anar al teatre el diumenge. (pretèrit indefinit)



Per a evitar confusions, mira que _pretèrit indefinit_ no s'utilitza en la terminologia catalana actual i que en terminologia més antiga (pero no tant antiga que no es conegui) corresponia al _pretérito perfecto_ en castellà: he ido, he anat. Viquipèdia et dóna un resum complet: http://ca.wikipedia.org/wiki/Temps_verbal.
Com te l'han ja dit els altres, al menys en català occidental _vaig a anar_ no s'utilitza i sona molt a castellanisme.



Gamen said:


> Pel que fa al pretèrit indefinit, entenc que ja gairebé no s'usa, excepte en textos escrits i en referència a temps molt remots com passa en francès i en italià. És correcta aquesta afirmació?



No. La primera cosa és que l'ús italià del passato remoto és molt diferenciat i depèn de la regió. En català, depèn molt de la regió si es fa servir més la forma simple o la forma perifràstica.



Gamen said:


> Més pel altres van dir, el pretèrit indefinit s'usa més en unes regions de parla catalanes que en altres. Però, en térmimos generals entenc que tendeix a desaparèixer oa ser gairebé totalment reemplaçat pel perisfrástico tant en la parla oral com escrita. ¿Opineu que és així?



Els valencians no estaran d'acord amb la teva afirmació que tendeix a ser totalment reemplaçat pel passat compost tant en la parla i menys encara a l'escrita.


----------



## Gamen

Elessar said:


> Si t'interessa la lògica o l'origen del passat perifràstic, potser t'ajudarà llegir este article.



Molt interessant. Moltes gràcies. Segueixo aprenent. Tinc un llarg camí per fer amb el català.
Moltes gràcies a tots per les útils explicacions.


----------

